# weird red thing on puppies eye?



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey guys, there is something weird on the puppies eye, at 1st i thought it was a blood vessel but now im not to sure, it looks to be poping out, like its ON the eye, not in it. its not moving, or doesnt look like it has moved. does anyone know what it might be? it doesnt seem to be bothering him to much, he was rubbing at his eye a bit before, thats when i noticed it (about an hour ago)

sorry the pics arent to great, its hard to get him to stop moving.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't know what it is but if I was you I would get him to the vets x


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like a blood vessel to me, but I'd get the vet to check him out.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I immediately thought parasite but you said it wasnt moving? It could be a blood vessel that has swollen I guess? I would also advise taking him to the vet.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thats what i thought too, but it hasnt moved or anything. is it possible to have a parasite that doesnt move or is it no way it can be on if it hasnt moved at all?


----------



## ahhh (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,
Did you ever find out what this is/was?
I am about to take a puppy home and realized that she has something similar, on both eyeballs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this IS a worm! Some round worms get into the eye I believe. Get thee to the vet!


----------



## eregon73 (Jul 5, 2014)

DID anyone ever hear back as to WHAT this was? I have a longhair Dashboard (I know... This is chihuahua forum, but doing online search for my baby's issue, this was the exact same thing and I'm on a limited income due to cancer and can't afford a vet bill for something that I've overreacted about. This year alone, 2014, I've spent $1435.00 in which is nearly paid off, then I saw this in her eye and was like... oh my...not something else.) so I hope you can allow my post to remain. My mother is the Chihuahua enthusiast.. omg you have NOOO idea, lol. Thanks in advance and someone PLEASE take time to follow up with the findings.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

eregon73 said:


> DID anyone ever hear back as to WHAT this was? I have a longhair Dashboard (I know... This is chihuahua forum, but doing online search for my baby's issue, this was the exact same thing and I'm on a limited income due to cancer and can't afford a vet bill for something that I've overreacted about. This year alone, 2014, I've spent $1435.00 in which is nearly paid off, then I saw this in her eye and was like... oh my...not something else.) so I hope you can allow my post to remain. My mother is the Chihuahua enthusiast.. omg you have NOOO idea, lol. Thanks in advance and someone PLEASE take time to follow up with the findings.


Not sure you will get a reply as it's an old post.You should see a vet


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think by now, 2+ months, that the 'worm' would have been seen by a vet. I'm sorry about your financial state. I'm in the same state! BUT I would have gotten a way a long time ago to get this baby to the vets.


----------



## MoxHat (Aug 5, 2014)

It might be a angiokeratoma. My chi has one that comes and goes. The vet ophthalmologist prescribed steroid eye drops. It is not a serious problem unless left untreated, allowing it to grow and interfere with eyesight or eventually cause blindness.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We haven't heard back. Sorry about your cancer. Hope things are looking up for you. Is your doxie's eye painful at all? If she/he is pawing at the eye, then the vet should see it.


----------

